# Hits the Flats again!



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I hit the Eglin flats this morning and had a little fun. It started off slow with some relentless hardhead cats. Then around 10 am I caught a 21" trout followed by a 24" red. Just when I thought the fishing was improving, a group of tourists in a pontoon boat from a Destin rental place parked right on top of me and unleashed everyone into the water. The entire bay was open but they picked by me...figures. 

PS: Popping cork with live shrimp!


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

That a Kraken?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal!!! Way to smack down on dinner!!!


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

The one and only Kraken!


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

H-MANEOD said:


> The one and only Kraken!


I've been wanting to paddle one. How is the maneuverability for inshore? I'm currently in a Cuda 12 but want something that could also possibly do BTB.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontoon boats and jet skis seem to have some kinda of autopilot program installed in them, to find the only boat in the bay and make a b-line to it. Lol At least you caught some fish before they found you.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

The Kraken is great, smooth and easy to paddle. Is is a bit heavy to pull over the beach but I manage. So far, loving it!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great day.
Too bad you couldnt have picked up a flounder to end the day with a triple.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I've never gotten a flounder from the yak


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

I fish that spot with my paddleboard a lot. Good job with the red. I've seen lots of flounder on those potholes. Good luck.


----------

